# Haydn's Seven Last Words - favourite movement?



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

My favourite would be ... difficult to decide. Probably the Introduzione. Maestoso ed Adagio.

Honourable mentions: Sonata II Grave e Cantabile, Sonata III Grave, Sonata IV Largo, Sonata VI Lento.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

No favorite movements. They pretty well flow as needed for me. Prefer chamber version, with Lindsay Qt's rec. :tiphat:


----------

